# Entries for WineMaker Magazine's 2009 Competition



## wctisue

George put out the invitation months ago to use the Winemaker's Toy Store as the holding point for wines going to the competition. I'm sorry to say that all of you will have to look at my backside because *I WAS FIRST!!!!* I dropped two bottles off at the store today. I've never entered before so no expectations. I've already lost all I can lose -- two bottles of wine and $50 bucks. I do hope ya'll will support George in his quest.


Wayne


----------



## Wade E

Good luck to you my friend!


----------



## Waldo

Good luck Wayne. What wine did you enter


----------



## Tom

Can you imagine tasting THOUSANDS of bottles... What a delight !!


----------



## Rocky_Top

Well then Wayne, You haveturned in the best wine so far!




Good Luck!!!






Can you imagine getting paid $25.00 per bottle to taste 1000 wines!!


----------



## wctisue

I entered a Celler Craft Showcase Amarone Sep 07 and a Mosti All Juice Barolo Nov 07. 


Will you send your entries direct to the competition or send to the Toy Store?


Wayne


----------



## Jeff D

Question, do they care what the vintages are of the wines entered? Could one enter a 2005 Amarone for instance. I also have a 2003 apple cyser that's coming along nicely.


Jeff


----------



## Tom

They can be any year and any type of wine. 


CAUTION, You must put it in the right catagory. If not the wine will not score right.


----------



## JimCook

Fritz! That's what happened with my chardonnay last year. 


I'm re-entering the three wines that I sent last year now that they have had some time to come into their own. I will be sending them direct to the competition, as the drive to George is just a bit far.It's amazing to witness the changes over time.


- Jim


----------



## Waldo

I think I may enter a couple this year


----------



## pizz65

I like your cellar Jim. I wish I had the time to do that stuff



I'm jealous.


----------



## uavwmn

Waldo, which ones will you enter??? I know you have some good ones squirreled away.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Ive just about talked myself into entering a couple, would be good to see the notes / opinions on the endeavor.


----------



## Waldo

uavwmn said:


> Waldo, which ones will you enter??? I know you have some good ones squirreled away.




Thinking of entering one of my Ports, a Blackberry and a Muscadne


----------



## JimCook

Everyone,
Please remember to write down George's store information for the retailer on the entry form. George can correct me if I'm wrong, but that provides access to his bonuses if your wines win a medal. 


- Jim


----------



## joeswine

nice cellar jc..... i&lt;am going to send three to the wine copm. peach,raspberry and niagra...see what happens....


----------



## Joanie

Didn't I read somewhere that a port could be entered in a port/275ml bottle or am I making that up?


----------



## Wade E

Im pretty sure all dessert wines can be sent in 375 ml bottles.


----------



## Joanie

I like the way you think, Wade!


----------



## Tom

This is from Entry rules




*
1. *Entry deadline for wines to arrive is
March 17, 2009.
Wines are to be delivered to:*
Battenkill Communications*
5515 Main Street
Manchester Center, VT 05255
Ph: (802) 362-3981*
2. *Send ONE (1) BOTTLE per entry. Still
wines must be submitted in standard 750 ml
wine bottles. Ice wines or late harvest wines
can be submitted in 375 ml bottles. Still
meads can be submitted in 12 oz. or 22 oz.
beer bottles. Sparkling wines must be in
champagne bottles with proper closure and
wire. All bottles must be free of wax, decorative
labels and capsules. However, an
identification label will be required on the


bottle as detailed in rule #5.


----------



## JimCook

Okay fellow winemakers, we have one month remaining to get the entries in to the WineMaker Magazine Contest to help support George and possibly get a medal (or more) along with the perks that come with that from the wine kit manufacturers and George's generous gift certificate boost as well. Remember that the address has changed since last year, so be sure to look at the current information (as posted by tepe above). 


There are plenty of categories for European and North American varietals along with fruit, sparkling, dessert, etc. Check them out and send your wines in - let's help George get Retailer of the Year and enjoy the rewards across the board.


- Jim


----------



## joeswine

SENT MINE OUT TODAY,1 PEACH,,1RASBERRY SHARAZ,,AND ! BLACKBERRY PINO NIOR................LET THE GAMES BEGIN


----------



## geocorn

My guess is that we will have 100-200 entries this year. Quite a jump from the 19 from last year. I hope I have to give out a lot of gift certificates!


----------



## Joanie

I've been going thru my stash and I have 5 bottles I think are worthy of sending...Chocolate Raspberry Port, Pinot Noir, Pinot Grigio, Shiraz, and Chardonay.


----------



## JimCook

Joan,


Is that by chance a bottle of the double gold port? Let them rip and let's see what happens.*cheers for Joan*


- Jim


----------



## uavwmn

Jim, I am sending George my chocolate raspberry port and maybe the Piesporter. Not sure which category the latter would go in.







Anyone know what category a Piesporter would go in?


----------



## Joanie

JimCook said:


> Joan,
> 
> 
> Is that by chance a bottle of the double gold port? Let them rip and let's see what happens.*cheers for Joan*
> 
> 
> - Jim



Yep, it's the double gold stuff. I really hate giving them a 750m bottle! The Pinot Noir won a gold 2 years ago so that should be good.

I wonder about my Amarone. I started it in November 2007, bottled in April 2008 so it will have been in the bottle a year when it's judged. Should I send a bottle or wait a year?


----------



## Joanie

uavwmn said:


> Jim, I am sending George my chocolate raspberry port and maybe the Piesporter. Not sure which category the latter would go in.



Am I remembering correctly? Didn't your port medal last year?? It should be really good now! =)


----------



## grapeman

Is this a change from previous year sending ONE bottle of each entry? I thought in the past they required two bottles of each. I missed this previously and it may affect the number of wines I send over to them. I know you have entered this one before Joan, is this a change or was I imagining it?


----------



## JimCook

Appleman,


Last year they started the one bottle instead of two - perhaps with 4000 entries, Winemaker Mag didn't want to deal with 8000 bottles.  


Joan - go for it - the more the merrier, and if they win medals, you could put the dollars to more of the choco-tastic port kits if you were so inclined. 


My three wines went in on Wednesday and should arrive today or Monday at the destination. I'm quite looking forward may range of submissions for 2010 as my first blend will be put to the test. 


- Jim


----------



## Joanie

appleman said:


> Is this a change from previous year sending ONE bottle of each entry? I thought in the past they required two bottles of each. I missed this previously and it may affect the number of wines I send over to them. I know you have entered this one before Joan, is this a change or was I imagining it?



Appleman, I have never entered this WimeMaker's ...only the label contest... At State Fair and you used to have to submit 2 bottles. It does seem to change every 15 minutes!!


----------



## Joanie

Can someone please help me find the correct category for Amarone? I'm thinking "28. Other Red Vinifera Varietals" is the correct category. Yes? No? 

I sure would hate to waste a bottle of really good wine! =)

Edited to add:

Oh no! It may be category 29 or 30! Someone smarter than me...please help!


----------



## Wade E

I would say 30 as this is a blend of Corvina, Rondinella, and Molinara.


----------



## geocorn

We are putting all of the Amarone's from our customers in category 30.


----------



## Joanie

Thank you, gentlemen! After I read further, it was the category I was leaning towards.


----------



## Tom

Yep, it's the double gold stuff. I really hate giving them a 750m bottle! The Pinot Noir won a gold 2 years ago so that should be good.

I wonder about my Amarone. I started it in November 2007, bottled in April 2008 so it will have been in the bottle a year when it's judged. Should I send a bottle or wait a year?
[/QUOTE] 






I would think that would still be very young for Amarone.


----------



## Tom

geocorn said:


> We are putting all of the Amarone's from our customers in category 30.




*Why not # 28?*
*If from Juice that would still be a blend? #30*


----------



## TankCa

George...what wines are you entering? As I recall you won a couple medals last year.


----------



## geocorn

Amarone is technically a blend of several grapes.


Joseph is working on our entries right now. Will post later.


----------



## Wade E

IMO a blend is still a blend and is not 1 straight varietal.


----------



## joeswine

most Italian wines are blends,especially the reds...i do believe...................................


----------



## joeswine

GO AHEAD TEPE SEND YOUR AMMERONE ITS A WINNER


----------



## Tom

joeswine said:


> GO AHEAD TEPE SEND YOUR AMMERONE ITS A WINNER






Will do in Cat #30 "blends...


----------



## uavwmn

tepe, any idea what category the Piesporter would go in??


----------



## Tom

uavwmn said:


> tepe, any idea what category the Piesporter would go in??




I would say a BLEND. 
The name comes from a town in Germeny not a grape verietial.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piesporter


----------



## grapeman

uavwmn: 
I would say it could either go in 18 or 20 depending on the maker. 18 is for a White vinifera varietal- meaning more than 75% of it is from one vinifera variety. If it is less than 75% one variety, then it would go into 20- White vinifera blend. Riesling grapes are commonly used for this style wine, but there are others that can be use in it also. It makes a fruity wine with stone fruit aromas and flavors such as peaches and apricots.


----------



## joeswine

I believe any red blend category would be right once they see the name i would think that would be enough,but i don,t know send it anyway..........


----------



## Joanie

How are people shipping their entries? I have 5 or 6 bottles. I'm thinking one box would never hold that many safely. Anyone splitting their entries? If so, are you putting an entry sheet and a check in each box?


----------



## JimCook

Joan said:


> How are people shipping their entries? I have 5 or 6 bottles. I'm thinking one box would never hold that many safely. Anyone splitting their entries? If so, are you putting an entry sheet and a check in each box?




I have had lots of different wine shipped to me from all over the world, so my wine shipping 'recycled' boxes hold 2, 3, 4, 6, or 12 bottles. ULine makes some of these shippers or if you know anyone that has had wine shipped to them, it should have arrived in the wine shipping boxes (using polystyrene or preferably cardboard to stack the bottles and protect during shipping). I'm afraid I can't answer the split shipping box, but perhaps a friendly phone call to Winemaker Magazine can help there.


- Jim


----------



## Wade E

I typically ship 5 bottles of wine when i ship out to a friend on the forum as its not much more then shipping 2 bottles, shipping 2 separate packages will cost almost double. I wrap each bottle with bubble wrap and then card board very tight and have extra card board on top and bottom with bubble wrap also protecting on top of bottle and bottom. Make the package tight so as no movement will happen. i have shipped out around 20 of these boxes around the states pretty far away and have not had an incident yet and have not paid more then $18 for 5 bottles. I use Staples to ship UPS standard. I claim they are jellies and Jams!


----------



## Joanie

Thanks, Jim and Wade!

I will ship them in one box...now to find the right box and lots of bubbles! 

Do you think they'd like some of George's peanuts??


----------



## Joanie

Houston, I have a problem! I don't have any Chocolate Raspberry Port in 750ml bottles. Can I send two 375ml bottles?


----------



## geocorn

You will need to pour the 2 into a 750. We did that last year and still won a bronze medal for our LaBodega Port.


----------



## Joanie

OK Thanks, George!


----------



## Joanie

By the way... I think it's kinda funny that there can be no labels or caps and I can still have my Five Vine Wines corks in all my bottles!


----------



## geocorn

Yeah, I thought about that as well, but the uncorking is done by someone else and the judges do not see them. Just the poor guy uncorking the 4-5,000 bottles.


----------



## Joanie

Oh my lord! I can't imagine!

How long are you saying you want your wines decanted?


----------



## geocorn

We only indicated decanting a few and that was for 1 hour.


----------



## Wine-O

I had no problem shipping my wines, I just drove them to Vermont myself!! I live in New Jersey so it only took me 3 1/2 hours. It was alot easier and cheaper than last year. I entered 15 wines myself and my wife entered 3. I also brought with me 10 from one friend and 2 from another. That gives you 30 more entries George, we wish you all the luck!! I can't wait to get my $1500 store credit (yeah right!!). GOOD LUCK ALL.


----------



## Joanie

Wow!

Just out of curiosity, I sent an email to the competition email asking if I could send one or two 375ml bottles of my CRP instead of a 750ml. They said I only have to send one for a port entry! I am soooo happy!


----------



## grapeman

Good news Joan. More to drink yourself. That's especially important when it is so good!


----------



## Joanie

Hehe That's what I'm thinkin'!






I couldn't stand the thought of uncorking two bottle to make one. I didn't want to send it into bottle shock. I figure it wouldn't do it any good.


----------



## Wade E

Thats what I stated much earlier as its a dessert wine. The only problem with that is finding a 375 that you are willing to loose as the Bellissima bottles are too expensive to give out without getting them back. I only give those out to someone who will return them!


----------



## Joanie

I figure if it medals, I can buy more bottles with my gift certificate!


----------



## Joanie

PS Wade!

It's not that I didn't believe you about the 357 bottle, but it didn't say it in the rules and regs. I would hate to have entered it and have it disqualified because it was in too small a bottle.


----------



## JimCook

Joan,


You did the right thing verifying with the officials that host the contest in regards to the bottle size. The rules are not crystal clear there. Let it serve as a nice welcome to other people who have some port style wines in 375s ripe for entering into the contest and standing to gain kits and gift certificates for medals. 


Wade - maybe put into the labels on your Bellissima bottles something that says, 'If found, return to Wade &lt;address&gt;.' That might save you thetwo dollars for a lost bottle and would be kind of funny, considering most people only put that on luggage, binders, and children. 


- Jim


----------



## Joanie

Whooohoo! My wine made it to Manchester Center this afternoon! No call saying something broke or leaked! I'm most pleased!





Now to wait 2 1/2 months! hehe


----------



## Wade E

Not the waiting game again!


----------



## geocorn

Of the 7 boxes that we sent with 80 bottles of wine, we only lost 1 bottle and, believe it or not, it was one of my entries!


----------



## Joanie

80 bottles???? I thought my 6 were a big deal! They're chicken feed!

Did you send them lots of peanuts too, George?


----------



## geocorn

First of all, only 15 were mine. The rest were customer submissions. Second, of course we used lots of peanuts and bubble wrap and plastic bags.


----------



## Joanie

George if you're not Retailer of the Year, I'll be mighty surprised!


----------



## geocorn

I will be. Based on what I know and the historical averages of winning wines, my guess is that I will need 3-400 entries. My guess is that I will have around 200 wine submitted by my customers. Considering last year I had 19, I think that is a huge statement by my customers.


On the flip side, the wines that are being entered are very high end, which could affect the overall average. To be honest, I was hoping to get customers excited this year so that next year we could hit the mark. I would love to be wrong about this and I like to be right. Just ask my family!


----------



## JimCook

George,


This would definitely be a good time to be wrong.  In the least, it should be a strong showing nonetheless.


- Jim


----------



## grapeman

In spite of having some very good kit wines in my cellar, I will be sticking to estate grown entries this year. I would like to know how the judges rank these wines made from cold hardy varieties here in the Champlain Valley of NY. The judging notes will be useful in tweaking the wines for next year. I will let others represent the great kits George carries! 


With the economy being bad, I can't afford a ton of entries. I will be making final selections and bottle preparations this weekend. I will limit myself to no more than six entries. Most of them will be from 07, but I may sneak in a couple from 08 (Chardonel and a Blush/Rose one 75%Buffalo-25% Catawba). Then Monday I will get them across the lake.


----------



## JimCook

Appleman,


After reading your post, I am suddenly struck with the mental image of you in a rowboat with a half-case of wine slowly making your way across a foggy lake in the early morning mumbling something about the potency of hardy varietals. Fritz - I'll be thinking about this all day now.



And I used to think of nuclear apple-pepper wine when I saw your name pop up in posts. 


On a more serious note, I'm looking forward to seeing how your estate wines do in the contest. 


- Jim


----------



## grapeman

I'm glad I could conjur up that image for you Jim, but I'm afraid the rowboat wouldn't go far unless I had a team of huskies pulling it! The lake is still a bit frozen!


----------



## dragonmaster42

Now that makes it an even funnier picture.


----------



## grapeman

Well I finished getting the wines ready for WineMaker today. I have 8 in total. See the Champlain Valley Vineyards post for which ones I entered. I probably could use the rowboat now (but I think I would at least use a motor) since it has been so warm three days in a row now.


----------



## Wade E

appleman said:


> Well I finished getting the wines ready for WineMaker today. I have 8 in total. See the Champlain *Velley</font>* Vineyards post for which ones I entered. I probably could use the rowboat now (but I think I would at least use a motor) since it has been so warm three days in a row now.



Spelling Police here! You dont even know how to spell your own winery yet?


----------



## Joanie

No, Appleman's wines are velley velley good, Wade!


----------



## grapeman

Dang lisp! It's that chipped tooth acting up again. At times I have an oriental accent


----------



## geocorn

Finally, here is my list


RJS RQ 2007 Viognier/Pinot Gris
MM Meglioli 2007 Barolo
MM Chile Fresco 2007 Merlot
WE LE 2004 Matero Shiraz
WE LE 2005 Trio Blanca
MM Meglioli 2007 Carmenere
MM Meglioli 2007 Pinot Grigio
MM Meglioli 2007 Amarone

MM Meglioli 2007 Chardonnay
MM Chile Fresco 2007 Chardonnay

MM All Juice 2007 Trebbiano
WE Sel. Est. 2006 Stag's Leap Merlot
WE LE 2006 Verdehlo
WE LE 2005 Sicilian Grillo
WE Chrushendo 2006 Montagnac Syrah/Mourvedre


No Cellar Craft as they are all too young.


By the way, we could have 200 entries this year!


Thanks to everyone that submitted wines.


----------



## Joanie

Is it May 15th yet?


----------



## Waldo

geocorn said:


> Finally, here is my list
> 
> 
> RJS RQ 2007 Viognier/Pinot Gris
> MM Meglioli 2007 Barolo
> MM Chile Fresco 2007 Merlot
> WE LE 2004 Matero Shiraz
> WE LE 2005 Trio Blanca
> MM Meglioli 2007 Carmenere
> MM Meglioli 2007 Pinot Grigio
> MM Meglioli 2007 Amarone
> 
> MM Meglioli 2007 Chardonnay
> MM Chile Fresco 2007 Chardonnay
> 
> MM All Juice 2007 Trebbiano
> WE Sel. Est. 2006 Stag's Leap Merlot
> WE LE 2006 Verdehlo
> WE LE 2005 Sicilian Grillo
> WE Chrushendo 2006 Montagnac Syrah/Mourvedre
> 
> 
> No Cellar Craft as they are all too young.
> 
> 
> By the way, we could have 200 entries this year!
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone that submitted wines.




Veryimpressive list George but I am a bit surprised there is no "Bodega Port" in there somewhere..Surely you have not drank all of it already






If I was going to grab a gold winner out of that lineup I think it would have to be that 2004 Matero Shiraz


----------



## Coaster

These were judged yesterday (with results to come next month)?


----------



## Joanie

It's getting close now!!!! Saturday night announcements are made!! Whooohooo! Good luck everyone!


----------



## grapeman

Good luck to all who entered! (Especially you Joan!)


----------



## Joanie

Thanks, Appleman! =)

I wonder how long it will be before we find out. Any idea?


----------



## pelican

From http://www.winemakermag.com/competition



*Results First Announced at WineMaker Magazine Conference in California: May 16, 2009*_(Results posted on winemakermag.com and mailed out soon after.)_ 


HERE'S HOPING EVERYONE WHO ENTERED HEARS GOOD NEWS SOON!


----------



## Wade E

Good luck everyone, especially you George!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!We had a local Ct. competition and me and Vince won, I took best fruit with my Black Currant and Vince took best Varietal blend with his Trebiano!


----------



## geocorn

We did very well, but did not win. I counted 37 medals which is twice as many as entries as last year. The winners included: 


Appleman - 4
Joan - 2
Jim Cook - 2
Byron Barnes - 3
Me - 2
Joseph - 2
Rose Cohlmia - 3
Tom Shula - 4
Doug Nubel - 1


Congratulations to all the winners and a big thanks to all that entered.


----------



## Waldo

Congrats to all the winners !!


----------



## grapeman

Well this is just plain torture! We know we got some medals, but no place to check yet and see which ones they were for






Well done everyone!


----------



## Joanie

Whooohooo! Congrats to all!!

I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling that way, Appleman! How long will the torture last?


----------



## fivebk

Congrats to everyone , this inspires me to hope that someday I will be able to make a wine worthy of sending 

BOB


----------



## Wade E

Great Job!


----------



## Darryl

Well done to all!!!!!!


Darryl


----------



## Wine-O

Congrats to all.


Hey George, you said you counted 37 medals but only listed 23. I guess I still have a shot!!


Oh well...There's always next year!!


----------



## geocorn

I left off Jw_minnesota who got one medal. It was midnight when I made the post so I apologize for the breavity. I will try to find some time to post the medals. The info should be on the WineMakerMag web site by tomorrow and the awards are being mailed tomorrow.


----------



## JimCook

George,


So if I read the posts right, The Winemaker's Toystore gathered twice as many medals as last year. How does that put you in the overall running and what's the target for next year to help you get Retailer of the Year? 


Get some rest and thanks for the report,


- Jim


----------



## geocorn

Jim,


we only had 19 entries last year with 8 medals. This year we had at least 37 medals. We will need to get around 100 medals to win the retailer of the year award.


----------



## joeswine

good job people,still waiting for the written word,


----------



## uavwmn

Very welll done, everybody!!!! Proud of you all!!!


----------



## maize

Congratulations everyone! And thanks George for tracking the results! I checked this morning and still don't see them on Winemakers.


Appleman - Did you really only enter 6 wines - and you had 4 medals? That is awesome!


----------



## FineWino

The link for the 2009 winners is now up.


http://www.winemakermag.com/images/stories/2009results.pdf


----------



## rrawhide

YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!


WAY TO GO APPLEMAN - - - - - 


Maybe you can send each of us a bottle of your 'GOLD' so we can see what to shoot for!!!!!!!











C - O - N - G - R - A - T - U - L - A - T - I - O - N - SSSSSSSSSS!!!


rrawhide


----------



## grapeman

I am a bit overwhelmed. I had 6 medals total for the competition. I had entered 8 wines total and medaled with 6 out of the 8. They are as follows 


Gold
***Mosti Mondiale Rennaissance Amarone 2007 - I told you all it was great!
***LaCrescent (French Hybrid White)2007


Silver
**Petite Amie (French Hybrid White)2007
**Adalmiina (ES6-16-30) (French Hybrid White)2007
**St. Pepin (French Hybrid White)2007


Bronze
*Leon Millot (French Hybrid Red)2007


This is better than I had ever expected! 


Now to look up other winners!


It looks like I was two points off from Winemaker of the Year. The winner had 14 points and I had 12! Not bad for my first contest!


----------



## Tom

I WON !














BRONZE for my '06 Amarone from 100% Italian juice 
Only entered one wine


----------



## JimCook

Congratulations to everyone that picked up a medal and here's props for all that sent wine in to take a chance and support George's quest for Retailer of the Year. Now that the official word is out, dropa post up if you earned a medal this time around and for what in this thread. 


It looks like I picked up silvers for the WE Australian Chardonnay 2007 and the WE Argentine Malbec 2007.


*bows and grovels before Appleman, near-Master Winemaker* Looks like it was worthwhile to use that dogsled to run that box of wine across the frozen lake over to the shipping center after all, wasn't it?






- Jim


----------



## FineWino

Like Appleman, I entered 8 wines but only medaled with 5. I am very pleased given that this was my first competition. I also had the pleasure of spending the day with George, his wife, and friends yesterday. After touringand tasting the Russian River and DryCreek Valleys we sampled my Gold Medal winning Cabernet and George treated us to a wonderful dinner.


My Winners


Gold
WE LE 2008 Pacific Quartet 
2007 Lodi Cabernet Lot "BRR"


Silver 
CC Showcase Amarone 2007


Bronze
RJS LE 2008 Australian Viognier Pinot Gris
2007 Lodi Cabernet Lot "BBR"


Congratulations to all!


----------



## vcasey

Congratulations to everyone.
VPC


----------



## tdeyette

This was my first year in the competition as well. We all enter to win but I was also interested in learning how I can improve my wines. I hope the score sheets can give me an indication on areas of improvement. I entered 4 wines and my one winner was:<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>
<O></O>
A Silver medal for my WE Selection Estate Columbia Valley Riesling.



<O></O>
<O></O>
Congrats to all! <O></O>
<O></O>
Tom<O></O>


----------



## grapeman

Congratulations Tom - and everyone else. The big question I have for you is "Why don't you post here on the forum more often?" It's obvious you have a lot to offer all of us fellow wine-makers. It sounds like you had a great day yesterday - touring, tasting and dinner. You can't beat that - especially topped off with your award winning wine! 






And while I was typing the above, another Tom came forward with his entry. Great going Tom #2.


----------



## Wine-O

WooHoo...5 medals for me too!!
Gold
CC Yakima Valley Washington Gentil
RJ Spag Argentina Tannat Merlot


Silver
WE Pacific Quartet
WE Washington Columbia Valley Cab Franc/Merlot
RJ Spag Orchard Breezin Cranapple Chardonnay


Watch out George, I've got $500 to spend!!


WTG all winners


----------



## grapeman

Way to go Dave! Great going! How many did you enter? I see you used Tara for the Orchard Breezin' Cranberry Chardonnay. Did you exceed 15 wines or did Tara claim that one because of it's great taste. LOL


----------



## TankCa

Congratulations everyone. 


I won a silver for a WE Selection Viognier out of 3 entered. Had a great time, got the opportunity to meet George and drank a lot of very good wine.


Steve


----------



## grapeman

TankCa said:


> Congratulations everyone.
> 
> 
> I won a silver for a WE Selection Viognier out of 3 entered. Had a great time, got the opportunity to meet George and drank a lot of very good wine.
> 
> 
> Steve




Perhaps it was Mini-Winestock West Edition?????????


Sounds like George was having a great time drinking with all you West Coasters.
Congrats Steve


----------



## Joanie

A silver for Mosti Mondiale All Juice Chardonnay 2008

and a silver for Winexpert Selection Original Pinot Noir 2005.

I didn't expect the Chardonnay to medal and the one I expected to win something didn't...the chocolate raspberry port. 

But what do I know?


----------



## grapeman

Joan you know what you and thousaands of others like- the Chocolate Raspberry Port! 


Way to go with two silvers! You seem to put together the whole package. Medals for Labels and Medals for the wine!


----------



## geocorn

Well, I for one can not figure out the judging. All of the Choc. Rasp. Ports and Orange Choc Port that did win, how did one not win. In addition,I entered a Pacific Quartet and did not win while others did. I entered wines that are HUGE successes when tasted that did not win. I am starting to feel there is some bias in the judging. No intentional, but there, no less.


----------



## grapeman

I think a lot of it comes from the fact that there are so many wines that the judging is probably done by teams of tasters. Depending on the team "at bat", some wines may not do well that would really blow a different team away. I guess there is never going to be a totally unbiased and fair game plan for a subjective judging like this. Can you imagine if every judge had to taste every wine? (Now that would be quite the undertaking!).


----------



## Tom

George, Appleman,

Do you also think its fair to those who make wine from grapes and 100% pure juice to be with 99% kit winners?

I think I was lucky as I beleive I was the only medal winner with 100% pure freshItalian Amarone juice. That is, it was not sterile.


----------



## JimCook

Here's something rather interesting from a statistical perspective: If you look at the gold (or other) medals for a 2008 kit wines (something that in my opinion doesn't have a chance of hitting adequate aging for development considering they should be mostly at or less than a year at the time of judging), a significant number of them come from Canadian winemakers. What's going on there? Different product, technique, or dumb luck? It makes me curious indeed.
- Jim


----------



## geocorn

tepe,


That is an excellent question and combining the 2 could be considered "unfair" to each. The fresh fruit guy has the opportunity to blow th kits out of the water if the juice/fruit is of good to exceptional quality. On the other hand, if the fruit is questionable or handled poorly, the kit should win hands down. 


I don't understand the whole judging process and I think WineMaker Mag likes to keep it that way. For the time being having the 2 judged side by side is probably good, but I do see that changing.


----------



## grapeman

Tepe that is one reason why I entered most of my wines in the French/American Hybrid categories. I know if I win one of them, chances are very good there will be no kit wines aside mine. None of the kit makers seem to want to consider using them, probably due to continued reliable supply- but who knows for sure. You probably have never heard of any of the varieties I entered, but the fact is that they can make some very good wine - and I not only made the wine, I grew the grapes. I take pride in that as much as winning the medals. It is just plain rewarding to make a nice palatable drink from something I grew. Give it a try.


----------



## Wine-O

Appleman,
I did exceed my limit so I had Tara choose her favorites before I decided what to take a chance with. So between the 2 of us we entered 18. She entered a 2005 Staggs Leap District Merlot that should have won hands down, it won a gold this year in our North Jersey competition. I can't wait to see why they didn't think it was good enough. And my Orange Chocolate Port!!!...


----------



## geocorn

I have entered 3 different SL Merlots including a 2005 like you this year and NEVER won with it. I have never won any medals with any Winexpert products and it just baffles the heck out of me.


----------



## Wine-O

Thats pretty weird George. I'd like to know how they judged your Pacific Quartet, there seemed to be alot of winners with this one.


----------



## Tom

geocorn said:


> tepe,
> 
> 
> That is an excellent question and combining the 2 could be considered "unfair" to each. The fresh fruit guy has the opportunity to blow th kits out of the water if the juice/fruit is of good to exceptional quality. On the other hand, if the fruit is questionable or handled poorly, the kit should win hands down.
> 
> 
> I don't understand the whole judging process and I think WineMaker Mag likes to keep it that way. For the time being having the 2 judged side by side is probably good, but I do see that changing.


My wine club took a Gold in Apple, Silver For Blueberry and Bronze for Appllein the fruit catagory (very few entries)
Also notice some of the Gold in kits were 3 + years old.


----------



## Tom

Wine-O said:


> Thats pretty weird George. I'd like to know how they judged your Pacific Quartet, there seemed to be alot of winners with this one.


George will have to wait for the scoring sheets to be mailed.
George, Appleman.. How long for the scoring sheets. Thelast time seamed to take forever.
Appleman did you get you WineMAker Mag yet?


----------



## grapeman

I have no idea about the scoring sheets. Heck Tepe I am still waiting for the new magazine. I also sent a picture in for them to post in the home vineyard section a month ago and it still isn't there- probably never will be.


----------



## Tom

appleman said:


> I have no idea about the scoring sheets. Heck Tepe I am still waiting for the new magazine. I also sent a picture in for them to post in the home vineyard section a month ago and it still isn't there- probably never will be.




Are you so far off the beaten path that you use the Pony Express for mail?


----------



## Waldo

In my most humble but honest opinion.......This whole damned bunch is nothing but a bunch of winners !!!!


----------



## Wade E

I concur with the above post from Waldo!


----------



## Tom

wade said:


> I concur with the above post from Waldo!


Hey Wade, Only entered one wine and got a Bronze on it. Now that did make me "feel" good !


----------



## joeswine

well people i think their's a lot to be said about it kits and varietals,I entered my jersey peach 2/1st places ,rassberry 2/first places and my raspberry sharza ,not even a hello,



and my cab 1/1st place



any body can be bet of any given day ,oh well ................I guess that old addage stand their's no accounting for taste !


----------



## Tom

joeswine said:


> well people i think their's a lot to be said about it kits and varietals,I entered my jersey peach 2/1st places ,rassberry 2/first places and my raspberry sharza ,not even a hello,
> 
> 
> 
> and my cab 1/1st place
> 
> 
> 
> any body can be bet of any given day ,oh well ................I guess that old addage stand their's no accounting for taste !


We (I) know you make great wines. Can't figure why you didnt win. But our Wine Club did win 2 Gold, 2 silver and 2 Bronze.


----------



## Wade E

Cant believe you didnt win with that peach Joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FineWino

geocorn said:


> Well, I for one can not figure out the judging. All of the Choc. Rasp. Ports and Orange Choc Port that did win, how did one not win. In addition,I entered a Pacific Quartet and did not win while others did. I entered wines that are HUGE successes when tasted that did not win. I am starting to feel there is some bias in the judging. No intentional, but there, no less.








COL Bill, George, and myself had a long conversation about this whole judging topic over dinner last night. I think that it is next impossible to avoid some subjectivity in wine judging, and I would expect the magnitude of the WM Mag competition to compound that.


Looking at the numbers in the program, they had 4474wines with 844 flights, 5 wines/flight. 1118 judging hours, or approximately1.32 judging hours per flight. With 3 judges/panel, that translates into26 minutes/flight. This probably means that there were about30 min allocated per flight. 


At 844 flights, that means 277 flights/day (accounting for "best of" flights). If wines are judged for 6 judging hours/day, at30 min/flight, that would be12 sessions/day. (277 flights/day)/(12 sessions/day)=23-24 flights/ session. With 3 judges/panel, that means there are probably over70 judges each day, and each judge will taste around 120 wines/day.


Granted, that is not exact, but if there is anything near70 judges there will be a lot of variation. Even using the UC Davis scoring system, between fatigue, inevitable personal bias, and the massive number of wines involved, there will be an element of chance.


One of the things we discussed to "test the system" would be to have the same wine entered by 3 or 4 people to see how each of the entries scores. In a perfect system they would all score the same, but I doubt that would happen here. Maybe we will find out next year.


----------



## Joanie

That would be an interesting experiment but wouldn't it be awful to "spend" 3 or 4 bottles of great wine that way?


----------



## grapeman

It looks like there was 42 judges involved. Here is the list of them.
http://www.winemakermag.com/competition/judges


----------



## joeswine

Well you know tepe I did win,because all the knowledge that was passed on with fpac,extracts and simple syrup,layering flavors ,discoveringhow different yeasts change the characteristics of wine,helping Ms.t &amp; Ms. m. making wine in my cellar,you and me with the blueberry and strawberry fpac, passing the clubs knowledge on watching bob mat learn and become a good wine maker,you have improved thinking out side the box,bob t. just excels no matter what,and the rest,for if anyone of us winI win,thats the greatness of our goup...we take and give to-each other freely................


----------



## maize

Appleman: 


I would love to know more about the non-kit varietal wines that won all of those awards. Can you post your description on each.


----------



## FineWino

appleman said:


> It looks like there was 42 judges involved. Here is the list of them.
> http://www.winemakermag.com/competition/judges





Good link...so much for my speculation. That is a lot fewer judges than I thought. I had assumed 3 judges/panel and 5 wines/flight from looking at the pics in the program. 


For comparison, the California State Fair last year had 40 judges for 800 entries. 


In reviewing the Winemaker Magazine judges page, only 6 of the 42 write-ups indicated that they actually had some form of certification as a wine judge. That is intended not to be a criticism, but an observation. I believe there is a diffeence in the way a trained judge evaluates a wine as opposed to an experienced winemaker/taster, and that can account for a lot of variability.


You can find the AWS judging form at: http://www.americanwinesociety.org/web/downloads/Wine%20Evaluation%20Chart.pdf


It was also suggested in our conversation that the WM Mag competition targets a limit on the percentage of wines receiving awards. That would also be a factor that will introduce variation.


----------



## vcasey

Here is an interesting blog about judging consistencyhttp://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/wine/detail?blogid=54&amp;entry_id=35402 There is a link in the blog regarding the study he references. 

Personally I think on any given day you will notice difference nuances in wine, food, or anything else, so you'll never be able to honestly compare or judge anything with consistency other then you like it. All you can do is hope for the best when you enter these type of competitions. And just keep making what you like, you are the best judge for that and a gold medal doesn't mean a whole lot if you don't like wine.
Along that same line at hubby's beer club they judged several beers so everyone could see how it was done as well as for some to see how their beers stacked up. They didn't like my husbands beer, he tasted the "winning" beer and was not fond of it at all. 
Make what you like, drink what you like.
VPC


----------



## JimCook

By rough counts, here's what the medal totals look like (numbers not guaranteed, void where prohibited)...


RJ Spagnols: 373
WinExpert: 279
Cellar Craft: 181
Vineco: 43
Heron Bay: 19
Mosti Mondiale: 10
Wine Kitz: 9
U.S. Elite: 3


- Jim


----------



## joeswine

let me give you a exampleellarmasters//Isent (Italian plum wine enter)
1st judge gave me a 4 for aroma and flavor&amp; taste
2nd judge also gave me a4 for flavor and taste
3rd judge gave me a 0 and stated there was no flavor nor taste? go figure.................this score took me from 1st. to 2nd using the Davis system......................on over all avg.


----------



## grapeman

maize said:


> Appleman:
> 
> 
> I would love to know more about the non-kit varietal wines that won all of those awards. Can you post your description on each.




I will try to get a description or at least a link to one I already gave when I get a bit of time. I just got back from Willsboro taking care of the Cold Hardy Grape trial there. I have a client coming to view there house plan in 30 minutes and I need to go work in my own new planting of 2 acres of grapes- so it may take a bit. I described most of them under the Home Vineyards section- Champlain Valley Vineyard - only 97 pages of posts to go through LOL. I will do a search in the next day or so.


----------



## dragonmaster42

A bit late here, but bravo and congrats to allthat entered and those that got medals.


----------



## Jackie

I had trouble trying to download the file with my extremely slow internet but I got medals in the mail today with the scoresheets. I was thrilled. I submitted 5 and got 4 medals--2 gold, 2 silver and 1 bronze.


----------



## grapeman

Congratulations on all the medals Jackie!


----------



## Scott B

I just now did the math:
4474 entries at $ 25.00 each = $ 111,850.00 Total.


I think I will have a Wine Competition next year.


To have people pay you to drink their wine, what a job!!!!


----------



## Wade E

Jackie, that would be 5 for five! Good job!


----------



## grapeman

Wade she did win 4 for 5.* 
SILVER*
Jackie Baker • Big Sandy, TN
100% Winexpert Selection Estate
Washington Columbia Valley Riesling
2008




*
BRONZE*
Jackie Baker • Big Sandy, TN
100% Winexpert Selection Limited
Edition Australian Riesling 2007

*
GOLD*
Jackie Baker • Big Sandy, TN
100% Cellar Craft Limited Release
Yakima Synergy 2007


*GOLD*
Jackie Baker • Big Sandy, TN
100% Cellar Craft Limited Release
Cabernet Sauvignon Quartet 2006





Those are really a nice selection of wines you won with Jackie.


----------



## Wade E

Okay, I was just going by what she posted! (2 gold, 2 silver and 1 bronze)


----------



## Jackie

Sorry for the confusion Wade. I got carried away (or forgot how to count).


Anyone know how the kit companies handle the free kits when it's a limited edition--will they let you get a LE the next year or does itcome from their regular lineup.


----------



## geocorn

Once the manufacturer receives the lists from WineMaker Magazine they will send certificates to medal winners. The certificate will be for kit of the same type such as an All-Juice for an All-Juice or Limited Edition for a Limited Edition. Winexpert limits medal winners to two certificates. I will be handling the certificates for the Mosti Mondiale medal winners.


In addition, once I have received the list from WineMaker Magazine of medal winners listing me as retailer, I will be sending out my $100 certificates.


----------



## grapeman

I got the medals, certificates and tasting notes back today. A few interesting findings. The notes could be useful , but lack a bit of consistency. One judge will say- nice aromas, very pleasant and the next will say lacks any aromas, a bit sour. The four White French/American Hybrids that won medals were all good in my opinion and the judges liked them - but they were all in the same flight of judging against each other. I think there are 5 wines per flight if I remember right and the four that medaled were all in the same one. All of them had been sweetened to between 1.002 and 1.004. I had one other White French/American Hybrid entered- my Chardonel- which I rate very highly. It finished just a bit lower in points and probably was very close to a bronze- but it was in a totally different flight. It also was finished totally dry to let it's flavors and characters remain on their own. Two things, it would have been interesting to sweeten it the same as the others, and the second would have been interesting to have it in the same flight as the other 4. One judge even said it tasted of paper, probably the filter used- it had never once been filtered and was racked only twice but brilliantly clear. I think I will sweeten it and enter it again next year!Heck, I may even run it through a newspaper!






Obviously different judges like different amounts of oak. My Sabrevois that didn't medal - the first judge comments the oak overshadows the fruit. The next two judges say good oak and pleasant oak with a good oak finish. Wade should have judged this one- he likes oak LOL


When I get some time to organize all the stuff in a decent display, I will get a picture.


----------



## Wade E

Send over a bottle for judging!


----------



## wctisue

Just a cursory review of the results yields some interesting observations:


321 entries in cabernet sauvignon. 57 Gold, 39 silver and 46 bronze for a total of 142 medals or about 44% received medals.


579 entries in "other red vinifera blends". 19 gold, 55 silver and 62 bronze for a total of 136 medals or about 23%.


You can find the same style wine, (barolo), in a couple of categories.


First year to enter and therefore study the results. I guess we could analyze a little more with another glass of wine.


Cheers,


Wayne


----------



## Wine-O

Too many 'Gazintas' for me to calculate, but thanks for the info!! I'll just sit back and enjoy my glass of wine and think about what to enter next year!!
CHEERS TO ALL...


----------



## geocorn

WE'RE NUMBER 2!


Just got the info from WineMaker Mag. We had 67 medals from 33 customers. I will be sending out my certificates tonight.


This is AWESOME. Congrats to all and a big THANK YOU from me.


----------



## JimCook

George,
Booya! How's that for a leap in productivity, eh? 


How close were you to first place?


- Jim


----------



## geocorn

Not sure how much I can share, but another 15 medals would have probably changed the outcome. I am feeling very good about next year!


----------



## Joanie

Can you re-enter wine that medaled this year?


----------



## geocorn

No,the rules state that you can not enter a wine that has already medaled in their competition.


----------



## Joanie

That seems fair! Time to get to work!


----------



## JimCook

You're right, Joan - now's a great time to get some kits started in preparation for next year's competition! I'm already setting aside bottles. 






- Jim


----------



## Waldo

Congrats George....


Wuz there any Muskydines that won a medal?


----------



## JimCook

Waldo,


http://4webinc.net/~winemake/images/stories/2009results.pdf seems to show that a Doreen, Carlos, and a Nobel Muscadine won awards, but only one for each of those. (There were only 25 entries total in the White American Varietals category, by the way.) Looks like plenty of room for the Cat's Meow to claim some metal, eh?


- Jim


----------



## grapeman

That is outstanding news George! The only thing is the chunk of change hurting the Toy Store's pockets. LOL I guess more people entered than let you know! That's great. The silent crowd sometimes steals the show.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I reckon this time next year they will know what we all already do, your #1 in our books George!


----------



## FineWino

Congrats, George! You are the best.


----------



## geocorn

It is a little more than I budgeted, but over 80% is going to customers that have been shopping with me for 2 years or more. I could not think of a better group with which to share.


Advertising costs money and in my opinion, this investment will pay huge dividends and increase my branding. That sounds really strange coming from a bean counter that has had to learn marketing the hard way.


Thanks, jw for the kind words. Enjoy your winnings!


----------



## uavwmn

Oh my gosh, George!!! That is AWESOME!!!!! First Place for you next year!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Wayne1

Congratulations George - very exciting!


----------



## NEBama

Congratulations george next year #1!!!!AL


----------



## Wine-O

Way to go George, I am happy for you. I will be double happy when you take the lead next year. I turned 2 of my friends on to you and 1 of them got a silver. I'll make sure he enters more next year, he only entered 2 this year. Best of luck.


----------



## Catrys

Congratulations to all of the winners!! 

I have a question regarding wine kit entries. Since the rules indicate that your wine cannot have been manufactured by a commercial winery or a professional wine maker, does this mean that one cannot use purchased wine to top up their wine kit because it would disqualify the wine kit as an entry? Or, is it assumed that topping up is part of the making of the kit, so it is not a problem?


----------



## Joanie

Topping up with commercial wine is ok...unless you're topping it up like say 5 1/2 gallons worth!






Welcome to the forum, Catrys!


----------



## Catrys

Hehe, I wasn't planning on topping up quite that much (just enough to get rid of the air space). Thank you for the reply, Joan. I am only on my third batch of wine, but after reading about all the fun you guys seem to be having entering your wines, I'd like to not disqualify myself from entering in case I have a batch turn out really good.





Plus, I figure that entering in a competition would be the best way to get un-biased notes about my wine so I can learn what to improve.


----------



## Joanie

It is definitely fun to enter your wines in a competition! It impresses the heck out of your non-winemaking friends! You can't beat the bragging rights!


----------

